# Ellinika me tonous sto Gentoo = Ponokefalos

## alfotis

Καλορίζικο το ελληνικό forum,

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά (πρωτότυπο...).

Μπορώ κανονικά να γράψω και να διαβάσω ελληνικά στο Linux αλλά δεν μπορώ να γράψω με τόνους (Μην ξεγελιέστε, αυτό είναι γραμμένο σε Windows). Αν θυμάμαι καλά στην προηγούμενη διανομή μου (Red Hat 8.0) είχα κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο locale και μπορούσα να γράψω με τόνους. Τώρα όμως δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε?

----------

## Deathwing00

Sto parakato forum eksigite pws na ta katefereis... an kai egw den ta katafera...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100744

----------

## Slammer

Για την υποστηριξη Ελληνικών σε περιβάλλον XFree και κατ' επέκταση σε GNOME και KDE χρειαζονται τα παρακάτω (Ας επαναλάβουμε τα βηματα, για να τα εχουμε μαζεμένα στο δικό μας forum):

Κατ' αρχήν τα παρακάτω ισχύουν για XFree => 4.3.0 και δεν χρειάζεται κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα ή patch.

Tροποποιήστε στο αρχείο  /etc/X11/XF86Setup ετσι ώστε το τμημα InputDevice να εχει ως εξης:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option    "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option    "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option    "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option    "XkbLayout"   "us,el"

    Option    "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection 

```

Τωρα αν ξεκινήσετε ξανά τα XFree θα μπορείτε να στέλλνετε Ελληνικά key-codes στις εφαρμογές. Αυτο όμως δεν φτάνει, θα πρεπει να δηλωθεί στα LOCALES οτι χρησιμοποιούμε Ελληνικά.

Το ελαχιστο από τα LOCALES που πρεπει να αλλαχθεί (προτειμώ να κρατώ το αγγλικό περιβάλον στα μηνυματα, μενου κλπ...) ειναι το  LC_CTYPE.

Ενας ευκολος τρόπος να δηλωθεί το LC_CTYPE ειναι στα αρχεια /etc/X11/Sessions

Για παραδειγμα για Ελληνικούς χαρακτηρες στο KDE προσθετουμε στο αρχειο kde-3.1.4 (ή αλλη εκδοση), στην αρχή τη γραμμή:

```

export LC_CTYPE=el 

```

Αντιστοιχα, κανουμε το ιδιο και στο αρχείο Gnome

Φυσικά θα πρέπει οι γραμματοσειρές που χρησιμοποιούνται να εχουν Ελληνικά. Οι ttf γραμματοσειρές των Windows περιλαμβάνουν Ελληνικά.

Αν χρησιμοποιείτε αλλες γραμματοσειρές διαλέχτε καποιες σιγουρες όπως Arial, Verdana, Tahoma κλπ (Τα bitstream δεν εχουν ελληνικα)

Για δοκιμή, ανοίχτε το KWrite και γραψτε....

(Παρατηρήσεις, προσθηκες ευπροσδεκτες....)

----------

## Deathwing00

To provlima einai oti egw thelw ispanika - ellinika, oxi agglika - ellinika

----------

## dimopoulos

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> To provlima einai oti egw thelw ispanika - ellinika, oxi agglika - ellinika

 

Mipws an xrisimopoiiseis 

```

  Option    "XkbLayout"   "es,el" 

```

tha doulepsei i kotsana petaksa?

Nikos

----------

## bld

Eixa ki egw provlima me tous tonous. Egw to elisa akolouthontas en meri

to doc tou Dj_Art sto www.hellug.gr kai me tin voithia enos filou.. pou mou eipe oti to provlima einai sta locales..

mia ki exw tcsh evala auta ta settings sto .tcsh.config ... to idio borei

na gini sto .bashrc tou homedir tou user..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> setenv LANG el_GR
> 
> setenv LC_CTYPE el_GR
> ...

 

Oi gramatosires einai..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
> 
>     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
> ...

 

merikes tis ekana emerge ki alles tis pira apto hellug (tis hellas).

To www.gentoo.gr to exei kapios apo esas? Exei arxisi kapio project 

gia metafrasi ton documents tou gentoo?

Euxaristo.

----------

## parapente

Τελικά φαίνεται ότι πάντα ξεχνάω πως πρέπει να δηλώσεις ΚΑΙ τα locale για να μπορέσεις να δουλέψεις σωστά τα ελληνικα!  :Very Happy:  Θυμάμαι τον ευατό μου να παιδεύεται επί ώρες για να καταφέρω να γράψω ένα ελληνικό γράμμα νομίζοντας πως τα έχω κάνει όλα σωστά.  :Confused: 

Γραμματοσειρές δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κανείς να εγκαταστήσει για τα ελληνικά μιας και κατά την εγκατάσταση του xfree εγκαθίστανται και μερικές γραμματοσειρές των windows. Όσο Deathwing00 για το ισπανικό-ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, αυτό που πρότινε ο dimopoulos θα πρέπει δουλέψει εκτός αν είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιείς και αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο για να εκτελείς εντολές (δεν έχω δουλέψει πέρα από αγγλικό-ελληνικό οπότε δεν ξέρω στα σίγουρα).

Για τους πιο τολμηρούς που θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν την χαρά του unicode αρκεί να τρέξουν ως root το εξής:

```

localedef -i el_GR -f UTF-8 el_GR.UTF-8

```

και να θέσουν ως locale το el_GR.UTF-8. Προσοχή! Παρόλο που το "locale -a" το εμφανίζει ως el_GR.utf8 θα πρέπει να γραφεί όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πριν (έφαγα γύρω στην μία μέρα ψάχνοντας για τον λόγο για τον οποίο δεν μου δούλευε μέχρι που ανακάλυψα ότι ήταν ένα τόσο χαζό λάθος  :Embarassed:  ).

----------

## Deathwing00

 *dimopoulos wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   To provlima einai oti egw thelw ispanika - ellinika, oxi agglika - ellinika 
> 
> Mipws an xrisimopoiiseis 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Afto to dokimasa ala den doulevei kathoulou  :Sad: 

----------

## bld

Σιγουρέψου ότι το "es" είναι για το ισπανικό keybord layout. Ρώτα και στο ισπανικό φόρουμ. Μην ξεχνάς ότι και Locales ίσως κι αυτά θέλουνε "edit".

----------

## bld

re pedia to prohgoumeno post to vlepete oloi kineziko?

giati egw etsi to vlepw k den boro na to dw, to egrapsa sta ellinika

aporo giati mou to vgazei me tetio layout.. k den vlepw tipota!!!

enw ta alla ellinika pou grapsate esus ta vlepw mia xara!!!!

varieme na ksanagrapso k auta pou egrapsa re gmt..

Niko des an to "es" simini ispania, borei na einai allo sima,

meta psakse k tin doulia me ta locales sta ispanika.

----------

## dimopoulos

Bld

Kinezika blepw kai egw. Exw tin entipwsi oti exei na kanei me ta settings tou browser sou. To eixa dei kai se ena allo forum me posts mou. An exeis Internet Explorer, dokimase afto:

Pane sto Encoding apo to View Menu kai epelekse Greek ISO sto post screen kai grapse to minima sou. Meta kane post kai 90% tha doulepsei. An den einai afto tote ellinika me agglikous xaraktires anagkastika.

Nikos

----------

## parapente

Hmmm periergo... Sto linux ston mozilla(1.5) blepw ola ta post swsta (osa einai grammena sta greeklish kai osa einai grammena sta ellhnika). Prin apo ligo ekana reboot sta windows kai ston mozilla ekei (1.5beta) blepw ta post ta dika sas mia xara kai to diko mou ena matso periergous xarakthres  :Confused:  . Einai to idio kai gia esas? Ftaiei o mozilla sta win?

----------

## ksenos

Geia kai xara kai apo mena... 

Ego exo genikotera problima me greek input. Parapente ta ellinika pou exeis grapsei einai se UTF8. Allazontas to encoding ta diabasa (mozilla 1.4).

Loipon prin kana mina arxisa na dokimazo linux sto pc (eixa kanei kai palaioteri apopeira alla ...) Dokimasa debian alla epeidi den eixa prosbasi se kapoia grigora grammi kai epeidi ta cd tou debian den exoun kainourgia pragmata eipa na dokimaso kai to gentoo kai mou aresei poli perissotero.

Oi klasikes odigies gia ta ellinika apo to hellug gia to pliktrologio sta X doulepsan sto debian xoris probs. Tora sto gentoo ginetai to eksis: Diabazo ellinika apo pantou kai sta x kai stin konsola. Mporo na grafo ellinika stin konsola kai me tonous apo tin proti stigmi tis egkatastasis. Sta x omos re g@#$@# den mporo me tipota na grapso. Kala oxi akribos me tipota. Epeidi apofasisa na xrisimopoio gnome, dokimasa to appletaki pou exei keyboard layout switcher. Otan apo ayto allazo se ellinika mporo na grafo (kai me tonous) alla sinantao polla ilithia bugs opos px den mporo na grapso kefalaio 'r' (to kefalaio ro opos leme rika  :Razz: ). Sin tois allois otan ksanagirizo se agglika den mou doyleyoun pliktra. Ayto pou skeftomouna itan mipos epeidi ego ekana GRP install apo to stage3, exo compiled ta xfree kai to gnome xoris support gia elliniko keyboard. Ayta! Eimai toso apelpismenos pou skeftomai na louso to pc mou me ultrex efoson exo dokimasei ta panta kai den ginetai tipota. Kai kati akoma... an kai sto debian den eixe problima, tha mporouse na einai oti exo balei to keyboard na einai pc105 i pc104? Tha dokimaso tora me pc102. 

Loipon sas xaireto.[/img]

----------

## parapente

Nai to gnwrizw oti grafw se UTF-8. H aporia mou htan giati mou emfanize ola ta ypoloipa se ellhnika kai mono to diko mou se kinezika enw to exw kai sta windows default codepage to unicode. Opws kai na 'xei apofasisa na gyrisw pali sta greeklish mexri na bre8ei kapoia allh lysh.

----------

## Deathwing00

Egw oti codification kai na valw, panta vlepo perierga gramata... paidia, kati ginete!

----------

## alfotis

Γεια σας και πάλι,

Τελικά μπήκαν οι τόνοι στα Ελληνικά. Είχα μισο-φτιάξει τα locales και το XFConfig αλλά είχα ξεχάσει τα fonts.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

## Deathwing00

Tou alfotis to sistima nai kai odulevei... gia pes mas alfoti pws to ekanes...!

----------

## alfotis

 *Quote:*   

>  gia pes mas alfoti pws to ekanes...!

 

Έβαλα τις γραμματοσειρές των windows (copy το φάκελο /mnt/win_c/windows/fonts/ στο φάκελο /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts)

Αν δεν έχετε Windows, κατεβάστε γραμματοσειρες TrueType που υποστηρίζουν iso8859-7 και UTF-8

Πήγα στο φάκελο /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype οπου είχα τις γραμματοσειρές αυτές και έδωσα τις εντολές mkfontdir kai ttfmkfont (για τη δεύτερη δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τη θυμάμαι σωστά, πατήστε ttf και Tab για να σας δείξει την εντολή). 

Πείραξα το /etc/X11/XF86Config και έβαλα στο keyboard layout us,el και στa FontPath έβαλα FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

Πήγα στο /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.1.2 και πρόσθεσα export LC_CTYPE=el_GR

Μετά πείραξα το profile μου και πρόσθεσα τα 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> export LANG=el_GR 
> 
> export LC_CTYPE=el_GR 
> ...

 

Έβαλα και παντού default fonts γραμματοσειρές που υποστηρίζουν ελληνικά (πχ. εγώ τώρα έχω Tahoma από Windows)

Έκανα restart τον X server και είμαι έτοιμος....

----------

## bld

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Nai to gnwrizw oti grafw se UTF-8. H aporia mou htan giati mou emfanize ola ta ypoloipa se ellhnika kai mono to diko mou se kinezika enw to exw kai sta windows default codepage to unicode. Opws kai na 'xei apofasisa na gyrisw pali sta greeklish mexri na bre8ei kapoia allh lysh.

 

Πρέπει να αλάξεις το encoding στον browser όταν γράφεις το msg σε Greek-Iso. Εγώ αυτό έκανα για να βλέπω αυτά που γράφω με UTF-8 δεν έβλεπα και πολλά (Opera browser latest stable - non commercial)

----------

## MasterX

Εντυπωσιακο, υπαρχουν τοσοι πολλοι Ελληνες, ειχα δει κανα δυο, αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι ειμασταν τοσο πολλοι.

Λοιπον σχετικα με το θεμα. Οπως βλεπετε δεν εχω τονους. Δε θελω να πειραξω τα Locales γιατι φοβαμαι οτι μετα ολα θια γυρισουν στα Ελληνικα. Συνεπως, απο αυτα που διαβασα εδω, η λυση ειναι να αλλαξεις το LC_TYPE σε LC_TYPE=us,el. Ας το δοκιμασω

----------

## MasterX

Ekana oti eipe o Slammer, alla de doyleyei XMM, Oxi ola, den pros8esa to 

Option "XKbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle". H allagh sto plhktrologio ginetai me to programma poy exei to KDE

Gia na valw tono pataw to ; kai meta to gramma, etsi?

Fysika den exw egkatasthsei ellhnikes grammatoseires, alla den xreiazetai giati xrhsimopoiw KDE (3.1.4) kai exw egkatasthsei to i18n-el.

Kamia idea gia to symvainei?

Euxaristw

----------

## Deathwing00

Protino oloi mazi na kanoume ena GREEK KEYBOARD HOWTO.

San vasi tha paroume to post tou alfoti... ama thelete na valete tipota epipleon, kanteto post grigora! Sintoma tha etimaso to howto.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *alfotis wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    gia pes mas alfoti pws to ekanes...! 
> 
> Έβαλα τις γραμματοσειρές των windows (copy το φάκελο /mnt/win_c/windows/fonts/ στο φάκελο /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts)
> 
> Αν δεν έχετε Windows, κατεβάστε γραμματοσειρες TrueType που υποστηρίζουν iso8859-7 και UTF-8
> ...

 

# /usr/X11R6/bin/mkfontdir

# /usr/X11R6/bin/ttmkfdir

----------

## Deathwing00

Ego paidia pantos den ta katefera! Tous tonous tous dixnei ala den tous vazei pano sta gramata. Isos fteei to oti to keyboard mou einai ispaniko kai den exei ta idia pliktra me ta dika sas... mia pou epistrefei diaforetiko SCANCODE. Telos panton, na etimazoume to FAQ, kai tha prosthesoume oti einai anaggi na iparksei elliniko keyboard.

Ena pragma akoma, etsi opos kanete export tis variables, kanete to sistima na einai olokliro elliniko... pragma pou emena den mou simferei. Egw xriazomoun apla na mporo meso X na grafo ellinika...

Και μπορω, αλλα χωρις να τονιζω, τελος παντων.

Mipos kserei kaneis an iparxei kana programataki pou na dixnei to keyboard map? Afto tha mou eftane!

----------

## bld

 *bld wrote:*   

> Eixa ki egw provlima me tous tonous. Egw to elisa akolouthontas en meri
> 
> to doc tou Dj_Art sto www.hellug.gr kai me tin voithia enos filou.. pou mou eipe oti to provlima einai sta locales..
> 
> mia ki exw tcsh evala auta ta settings sto .tcsh.config ... to idio borei
> ...

 

Τα παραπάνω είναι user variables. Τα διαβάζει η tcsh από το .config αρχείο στο ~ του user.

----------

## parapente

Στο bash αντί για setenv γράφεις export και μετά την μεταβλητή βάζεις ίσον πχ. export LANG=el_GR. Κατά τα άλλα είναι το ίδιο. Οι μεταβλητές αυτές όμως θα πρέπει πλέον να μπούν στο .bashrc για να τις διαβάζει το bash όταν ξεκινά.

----------

## Captain

Παιδιά, αντί να κάνετε τα export από το profile σας, ο κομψός τρόπος του gentoo είναι να δημιουργήσετε το αρχείο 99greek μέσα στο /etc/env.d

Μέσα σε αυτό εγώ έχω δηλώσει τα εξής:

```

LANG="C"

LC_CTYPE="el_GR"

LC_NUMERIC="el_GR"

LC_TIME="el_GR"

LC_COLLATE="el_GR"

LC_MONETARY="el_GR"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LC_PAPER="el_GR"

LC_NAME="el_GR"

LC_ADDRESS="el_GR"

LC_TELEPHONE="el_GR"

LC_MEASUREMENT="el_GR"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="el_GR"

LC_ALL=""

```

----------

## Slammer

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ena pragma akoma, etsi opos kanete export tis variables, kanete to sistima na einai olokliro elliniko... pragma pou emena den mou simferei. Egw xriazomoun apla na mporo meso X na grafo ellinika...
> 
> 

 

Gia na exeis mono ellhnika grammata alla3e mono to LC_CTYPE kai oxi ta alla (ektos an 8elete plhres ellhniko periballon)

Epishs mhn xrishmopoieite to applet toy KDE gia allagh glwssas. Epanalambanw, xreiazontai 3 pragmata:

1. allagh toy XConfig wste na yparxei to el 'h kalytera to el_GR

2. pros8hkh ths grammhs export LC_CTYPE=el sto /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.1.4 'h gnome

3. Egkatastash kai xrhsh unicode ttf poy exoyn ellhnika

TIPOTA ALLO...!!! mh balete kanena allo programma, oyte applet poy anaferetai se palaioteres ekdoseis

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   
> 
> Ena pragma akoma, etsi opos kanete export tis variables, kanete to sistima na einai olokliro elliniko... pragma pou emena den mou simferei. Egw xriazomoun apla na mporo meso X na grafo ellinika...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nai ala pws tha alakso pliktrologio mesa sta X??

----------

## parapente

Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις την γραμμή

 *Quote:*   

> Option "XKbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

 

στο XF86Config σου Deathwing00. Μετά πατώντας alt+shift θα αλλάζεις το πληκτρολόγιο. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει και ctrl_shift_toggle και ακόμα δύο επιλογές που δεν τις θυμάμαι.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις την γραμμή
> 
>  *Quote:*   Option "XKbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle" 
> 
> στο XF86Config σου Deathwing00. Μετά πατώντας alt+shift θα αλλάζεις το πληκτρολόγιο. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει και ctrl_shift_toggle και ακόμα δύο επιλογές που δεν τις θυμάμαι.

 

Ma afto den alazei to pliktrologio sas lew... den kanei tipota!... As ksanadokimaso mia fora akoma.

----------

## Deathwing00

@łΆŧ←↓→øþ[]æßðđŋħjĸł~{}«»¢n΅·

Afta edw dixnei to keyboard mou anti gia ellinika  :Sad: 

----------

## Deathwing00

;ςερτυθιοπ[]

ασδφγηξκλ´'\

«ζχψωβνμ,./

orea paidia, tora dixnei ellinikous xaraktires ala i tonoi den doulevoun! Ton xaraktira tou tonou (´) ton dixnei, ala den mou epitrepei na ton topothetiso pano sta fonien: α ´α

----------

## Slammer

ta kataferes grhgora... mesa se 10 lepta.....

Gia toyw tonoys patas prwta to ; (sto l aristera, oxi to ')... kai meta to gramma.

Dokimase to kat' arxhn sto kwrite 'h se enan editor. ebales kapoy to export LC_CTYPE=el? Anoi3e mia konsola sto periballon poy paizeis kai kane export na deis an yparxei h ry8mish. Egw to dhlwnw sto /etc/X11/Session.... kata periergo tropo otan to eixa balei sto bashrc den doyleye....

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> ta kataferes grhgora... mesa se 10 lepta.....
> 
> Gia toyw tonoys patas prwta to ; (sto l aristera, oxi to ')... kai meta to gramma.
> 
> Dokimase to kat' arxhn sto kwrite 'h se enan editor. ebales kapoy to export LC_CTYPE=el? Anoi3e mia konsola sto periballon poy paizeis kai kane export na deis an yparxei h ry8mish. Egw to dhlwnw sto /etc/X11/Session.... kata periergo tropo otan to eixa balei sto bashrc den doyleye....

 

to LC_CTYPE=el to evala sto /etc/profile ... i rithmisi iparxi.

Aristera apo to 'L' exw to 'Ρ', meta to '¨' kai teleftea to 'η'.

Sta windows to koumpi tonismou einai to 'Ρ'... tora?

Kai sou ipa tous tonous tous dixnei, apla den mou epitrepei na tos topothetiso pano sta fonien.

----------

## MasterX

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gia na exeis mono ellhnika grammata alla3e mono to LC_CTYPE kai oxi ta alla (ektos an 8elete plhres ellhniko periballon)
> 
> Epishs mhn xrishmopoieite to applet toy KDE gia allagh glwssas. Epanalambanw, xreiazontai 3 pragmata:
> ...

 

Sxetika me to KDE, 8a h8ela na pw to e3hs. Otan egkatesthsa to KDE 3.1.2 mporoysa na grafw ellhnika me tonoys xwris kanena provlhma. Kapoia stigmh egkatesthsa ellhnika fonts apo http://graphis.hellug.gr/ .

Den moy aresan omws ta fonts kai to apegkatesthsa. E, apo tote den mporw na vallw tonoys. Kati peira3e to programma, alla den 3erw ti. 8a to psa3w kai 8a sas enhmerwsw.

Exw thn atnypwsh oti prepei na allaxtei kai to locales, alla den eimai sigouros.

----------

## Slammer

Aυτα που αναφερονται στο graphis, ισχυουν για XFree πριν 4.3.0

Τα νεα Xfree δεν χρειαζονται ουτε keyboard drivers ουτε τιποτα αλλο. Τα font της Microsoft που μπαινουν ετσι κι αλλιως με το Gentoo εχουν ομορφα Ελληνικα και ειναι true type! Μη βαζετε τα font απο το graphis που ειναι adobe η bitmap. 

(Δεν εχω βρει ομορφα true type fonts με Ελληνικα, freeware. Ακομα και τα bitstream δεν εχουν ελληνικη κωδικοποιση. Οποιος ξερει κανενα link για ελληνικα true types ας μας ενημερωσει)

Για το θεμα το Ελληνικων, ωστε να δωσουμε σαφεις και σιγουρες οδηγιες σε ολους, ξεκιναω μια νεα εγκατασταση Gentoo σε αλλο partition ωστε να δω ποια ειναι τα ελαχιστα βηματα που απαιτονται. Σε λιγες ωρες    :Shocked:  θα στειλω τα αποτελεσματα.......

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Aυτα που αναφερονται στο graphis, ισχυουν για XFree πριν 4.3.0
> 
> Τα νεα Xfree δεν χρειαζονται ουτε keyboard drivers ουτε τιποτα αλλο. Τα font της Microsoft που μπαινουν ετσι κι αλλιως με το Gentoo εχουν ομορφα Ελληνικα και ειναι true type! Μη βαζετε τα font απο το graphis που ειναι adobe η bitmap. 
> 
> (Δεν εχω βρει ομορφα true type fonts με Ελληνικα, freeware. Ακομα και τα bitstream δεν εχουν ελληνικη κωδικοποιση. Οποιος ξερει κανενα link για ελληνικα true types ας μας ενημερωσει)
> ...

 

Orea file! Ante na doume ama tha katafero na TONISO  :Laughing: 

----------

## dimopoulos

Poli kala nea Slammer. Molis teleiwsa to full installation (apo stage 1) tou gentoo sto efedriko mixanima mou. Twra to mono pou menei einai na kanw to Xfree, to KDE kai meta tha xreiastw ellinika. Eimai sigouros oti oi odigies sou tha einai xrisimes.

Nikos

----------

## Slammer

Λοιπόν, γράφω αυτό το post από το νέο partition. Οπως βλέπετε, εχω κανονικά τόνους. Εκανα τα εξης πράγματα:

1. Ξεκίνησα από stage 1

2. Δεν χρησιμοποιησα κανένα αλλο πρόγραμμα εκτος από αυτά που βάζει το Gentoo.

3. Aλλαγή του /etc/X11/XF86Config ωστε να είναι ετσι το τμημα του πληκτρολογίου: 

```
 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option    "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option    "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option    "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option    "XkbLayout"   "us,el"

    Option    "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection

```

(μη βαλετε αλλα options ή extensions οπως group_led κλπ....)

4. Τα ttf τα βάζει ετσι κι αλλιως το Gentoo, οπότε ειμαστε έτοιμοι

(Μεχρι το σταδιο αυτό αν ξεκινήσετε το KDE και αφου διαλέξετε ελληνική γραμματοσειρά -μια σιγουρη! Tahoma ή Αrial- για το περιβαλλον θα μπορείτε να γραφετε Ελληνικά, ΟΜΩΣ: ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΝΟΥΣ <- ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ )

5. Δηλώστε στο /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.1.4 (δοκιμασα στο bashrc και στο /etc/profile, αλλα ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ!). Να το δικό μου:

```

#!/bin/sh

#export LC_ALL=el_GR    

export LC_CTYPE=el_GR

export LC_COLLATE=el_GR

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/startkde

```

(το COLLATE χρησιμοποιείται για την ταξινόμηση, στο LC_ALL βγαλτε το # αν θέλετε πλήρες Ελληνικό περιβάλλον)

Καντε το ιδιο στο /etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome αν δουλευετε gnome.

Για να ξεκινήσετε το γραφικο περιβάλλον εκτελέστε kdm ή gdm. Aν θελετε να ξεκινα αυτόματα το γραφικό περιβαλλον καντε edit το αρχείο /etc/rc.conf, ωστε XSESSION=kdm ή gdm

Αν σε καποια εφαρμογή, γραφοντας ελληνικά βγαινουν ????? τοτε αλλαξτε τη γραμματοσειρά της εφαρμογής, γιατι χρησιμοποιεί καποια, η οποία δεν έχει ελληνικά.

Αυτα! Ξεκινηστε τα Xfree και ολα θα ειναι εντάξει. ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ APPLET του KDE για αλλαγη keyboard! Δοκιμασμενο σε καθαρο installation!

( ά έ ί ό ύ ώ ϊ ϋ ΐ ΐ )

----------

## parapente

Ωραίος Slammer! Καλή δουλειά. Μερικές παρατηρήσεις όμως:

1) Στο πληκτρολόγιο μήπως θα πρέπει να βάλεις αντί για pc102, pc104 έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα extra πλήκτρα των windows;

2) Επίσης για τα LC* δοκίμασε να τα βάλεις στο /etc/profile να δεις αν δουλεύουν από εκεί έτσι ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις όλα τα XSession.

3) Ξέχασες να πεις ότι πρέπει να αλλάξεις στο /etc/rc.conf το XSESSION για την περίπτωση που ξεκινάς το σύστημα χωρίς τον GDM, KDM ή XDM.

4) Είναι XF86Config και όχι XConfig  :Wink:  . Είναι καλό να είμαστε ακριβείς στα αρχεία τουλάχιστον για να αποφεύγονται χαζές ερωτήσεις από νέους χρήστες.

----------

## Slammer

Σωστα parapente! Θα ενσωματώσω τις παρατηρήσεις σου στο thread! 

Οσο για το /etc/profile, η δηλωση εκει των LC δεν μου δουλεψε... για δοκιμαστε και εσεις ωστε να ειμαστε σιγουροι!

----------

## ksenos

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι (ίσως είναι απο τις χαζές ερωτήσεις που κάνει ένας νέος χρήστης   :Laughing:  )

Ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την παραπάνω διαδικασία. Εγώ τις μεταβλητές τις έχω στο /etc/profile, και αυτό για να έχω και στην console ελληνικά. Τα έχω όμως λιγάκι διαφορετικά. Έχω βάλει el_GR.ISO-8859-7. Το κάνω αυτό για να μπορώ να βλέπω τα ελληνικά filenames των αρχείων που έχω από τα windows και αυτών που έχω σε cd (π.χ. ελληνικά mp3). Στο debian είχα βάλει μάλιστα το el_GR.UTF-8 ως default και έλυσα επί το πλείστον τα προβλήματα με τα ελληνικά filenames αλλά και με το πληκτρολόγιο (τα fonts όπως και τώρα τα πήρα κατευθείαν απο τα windows). Και όλα αυτά όπως είπα στο /etc/profile. Τι θα μπορούσε να διαφέρει τώρα στο gentoo? (Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που έχω ακόμα είναι η αλλαγή του πληκτρολογίου χωρίς την βοήθεια αpplets). Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω αυτά που λέτε και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα δουλέψουν. Γιατί όμως όλες αυτές οι (σημαντικές) διαφορές στο θέμα της γλώσσας ανάμεσα στις διανομές?

Σας χαιρετώ.

----------

## ksenos

Α και μερικές ακόμα πληροφορίες θα ήθελα να ζητήσω. 

Ποιες οι διαφορές μεταξύ των κωδικοποιήσεων ISO8859-7 και UTF-8? Περισσότερο ως προς το ποιος είναι ο σκοπός τους. Όταν δηλώνουμε LC_CTYPE=el_GR ποια κωδικοποίηση θεωρεί το σύστημα ως default? Ελπίζω οχι την 737 (ή 437).

----------

## Deathwing00

Παιδιά νάτο! Όλη την ιστορία την έκαμνε το LC_COLLATE!

Protino tin lisi tou slammer san HOWTO, ti lete?

Μονο 1 pragma: Ego to evala sto /etc/profile kai doulevei...

apla, meta alaksis to /etc/profile, prepei na fonaksis

```
#source /etc/profile
```

Alios prepei na kaneis REBOOT to sistima.

----------

## darksun

Καλησπέρα, επίσεις χρειάζεται να προστεθεί το παρακάτω export στα rc scripts σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν gtk+2.x  για να μπορούν να γράφουν τόνους στην κονσόλα τους.

export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim

Πρόκειται για γνωστό bug στο gnome.  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Poli orea, tha arxiso na etimazo ena XML document me ola osa mathame gia tous tonous  :Wink: 

----------

## parapente

 *ksenos wrote:*   

> Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι (ίσως είναι απο τις χαζές ερωτήσεις που κάνει ένας νέος χρήστης   )
> 
> Ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την παραπάνω διαδικασία. Εγώ τις μεταβλητές τις έχω στο /etc/profile, και αυτό για να έχω και στην console ελληνικά. Τα έχω όμως λιγάκι διαφορετικά. Έχω βάλει el_GR.ISO-8859-7. Το κάνω αυτό για να μπορώ να βλέπω τα ελληνικά filenames των αρχείων που έχω από τα windows και αυτών που έχω σε cd (π.χ. ελληνικά mp3). Στο debian είχα βάλει μάλιστα το el_GR.UTF-8 ως default και έλυσα επί το πλείστον τα προβλήματα με τα ελληνικά filenames αλλά και με το πληκτρολόγιο (τα fonts όπως και τώρα τα πήρα κατευθείαν απο τα windows). Και όλα αυτά όπως είπα στο /etc/profile. Τι θα μπορούσε να διαφέρει τώρα στο gentoo? (Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που έχω ακόμα είναι η αλλαγή του πληκτρολογίου χωρίς την βοήθεια αpplets). Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω αυτά που λέτε και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα δουλέψουν. Γιατί όμως όλες αυτές οι (σημαντικές) διαφορές στο θέμα της γλώσσας ανάμεσα στις διανομές?
> 
> Σας χαιρετώ.

 

Δεν υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές διαφορές μεταξύ των διανομών. Ουσιαστικά αν κάνεις ότι περιγράφηκε παραπάνω από τον Slammer, θα δουλέψουν τα ελληνικά στις περισσότερες από τις διανομές (ίσως χρειαστεί να αντιγράψεις κάποια ελληνικά fonts από τα windows γιατί δεν διανέμονται με τις διανομές λόγω άδειας). Απλά οι περισσότερες διανομές που έχουν αυτοματοποιημένα εργαλεία για τις ρυθμίσεις απλά επιλέγουν που τους βολεύουν να τα βάλουν και τα βάζουν  :Laughing:  . Όσον αφορά τώρα τις επιλογές που έχεις για το LC_CTYPE μπορείς να τις δεις με την εντολή "locale -a" με την διαφορά ότι αφαιρείται η παύλα από το iso8859-7 (iso88597 δλδ.) και το utf εμφανίζεται με μικρά. Τα el_GR και el_GR.ISO-8859-7 είναι το ίδιο πράγμα ακριβώς. Τo el_GR.UTF-8 κάνει χρήση του unicode που είναι το encoding που καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα αντικαταστήσει όλο αυτό τον πανικό των ISO έχοντας ένα encoding για όλες τις γλώσσες. Το κακό σε σχέση με τα ελληνικά είναι ότι οι χαρακτήρες στο ISO-8859-7 αναπαριστούνται από ένα byte ενώ στο UTF-8 με δύο οπότε αν βάλεις μεν ISO-8859-7 τα κείμενα σε UTF-8 φαίνονται "κινέζικα", ενώ αν βάλεις UTF-8 τα κείμενα σε ISO-8859-7 (τα περισσότερα δλδ   :Confused:  ) θα εμφανίζονται σαν μια λίστα κενών κουτιών (αναπαράσταση μη έγκυρου χαρακτήρα). Η μαγεία όμως του UTF-8 βρίσκεται στο ότι μπόρεις να έχεις σε ένα απλό txt αρχείο κείμενο σε πάρα πολλές γλώσσες. Σε ένα δοκιμαστικό αρχείο που βρίσκεις εύκολα στο δίκτυο υπάρχουν αρχαία ελληνικά, ρουνικά, Γερμανικά, αραβικά, εβραϊκά, ιαπωνέζικα, σύμβολα μαθηματικών μέχρι και σύμβολα από την γλώσσα των ξωτικών (Άρχοντας των Δακτυλιδιών) και η διάλεκτος των Κλίγκον (Star Trek)!!! Και το πίο κορυφαίο: όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα δεις με ένα απλό cat στο xterm!  :Cool:   Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δες εδώ. Τώρα όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση των ελληνικών σε ονόματα αρχείων, αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις ρυθμίσεις σου στο /etc/fstab.

----------

## Deathwing00

Xriazome ta alithina onomata tou Slammer, tou Parapente kai tou bld. Sas parakalo, kante ena PM... einai gia to document pou etimasa... na valw ta onomata sas.

----------

## Slammer

Αλλη ερωτηση τωρα.....

Με το συμβολο του euro τι γινεται???

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Αλλη ερωτηση τωρα.....
> 
> Με το συμβολο του euro τι γινεται???

 

Egw tin proti version tou manual tin ekana... sta agglika... den einai poli megali, se 10 lepta metafrazete sta ellinika... exei kaneis endiaferon na to metafrasei?

Oso gia to evro, molis to lisoume ki afto, tha kanoume update to HOWTO kai teliose i ipothesi.

Parakalo mia pou afto to thema teliose, gia to evro na sizitisoume se ksexoristo thema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104744&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=Last edited by Deathwing00 on Mon Nov 10, 2003 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## parapente

Steilto sto email pou sou esteila.

----------

## parapente

OK κάποια επιπλέον toggle που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν:

```

  grp:toggle            =       Άγνωστο :P

  grp:shift_toggle      =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα και των δύο shift

  grp:ctrls_toggle      =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα και των δύο ctrl

  grp:alts_toggle       =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα και των δύο alt

  grp:ctrl_shift_toggle =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα των ctrl και shift

  grp:caps_toggle       =        Αλλαγή με το πάτημα του CAPS LOCK

  grp:ctrl_alt_toggle   =       Αλλαγή με ctrl+alt

  grp:alt_shift_toggle  =       Αλλαγή με alt+shift

  grp:menu_toggle       =       Αλλαγή με πάτημα του extra πλήκτρου menu

  grp:lwin_toggle       =       Αλλαγή με πάτημα του αριστερού πλήκτρου windows

  grp:rwin_toggle       =       Αλλαγή με πάτημα του δεξιού πλήκτρου windows

  grp:lshift_toggle     =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα του αριστερού shift

  grp:rshift_toggle     =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα του δεξιού shift

  grp:lctrl_toggle      =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα του αριστερού ctrl

  grp:rctrl_toggle      =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα του δεξιού ctrl

  grp:lalt_toggle       =       Αλλαγή με το πάτημα του αριστερού alt

  grp:ralt_toggle       =       Δεν υπάρχει :P

```

Αυτά για σήμερα! Ώρα για νάνι... Τα λέμε αύριο!

----------

## Captain

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Παιδιά νάτο! Όλη την ιστορία την έκαμνε το LC_COLLATE!
> 
> Protino tin lisi tou slammer san HOWTO, ti lete?
> 
> Μονο 1 pragma: Ego to evala sto /etc/profile kai doulevei...
> ...

 

Sygxwreseste me pou epimenw, alla, opws anefera kai se post parapanw, den einai omorfo na gemizoume to /etc/profile me diafora pragmata. (profanws, omws, peri ore3ews oudeis logos)

Gia ton logo auto yparxei to directory /etc/env.d, apo to opoio kataskeuazetai to environment mas (to opoio blepoume me thn entolh export).

An anti na baleis sto /etc/profile tis dhlwseis LC_*=xxx tis baleis se ena arxeio mesa sto env.d, tote autes ginontai include apo to /etc/profile otan kaneis env-update.

Pio sygkekrimena:

1) Bazeis tis dhlwseis sou se ena arxeio sto /etc/env.d (p.x. sto arxeio 99greek)

2) Dineis env-update

3) Dineis source /etc/profile

That's all.

----------

## bld

kala re pedia kanate to howto mia xara vlepw

polu oreo.. sticky..  alla sta anglika?   :Shocked: 

Pistevete oti tha valei ellinika kapios sto keybord layout... o opios

DEN gnwrizei tin elliniki glwssa??????

Mhn akouso pali "oloi oi ellines kseroune anglika" edw kala kala oute ellinika den kseroume...   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sygxwreseste me pou epimenw, alla, opws anefera kai se post parapanw, den einai omorfo na gemizoume to /etc/profile me diafora pragmata. (profanws, omws, peri ore3ews oudeis logos) 
> 
> Gia ton logo auto yparxei to directory /etc/env.d, apo to opoio kataskeuazetai to environment mas (to opoio blepoume me thn entolh export). 
> ...

 

den to iksera auto to env.d .. k anarwtiomouna pou kolaei.

Den einai pio sosto o user na exei ta env-variables sto rc file tis shell 

pou xrisimopiei? Etsi gia na "mhn" skatonei to sistima..

----------

## MasterX

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Παιδιά νάτο! Όλη την ιστορία την έκαμνε το LC_COLLATE!
> 
> Protino tin lisi tou slammer san HOWTO, ti lete?
> 
> Μονο 1 pragma: Ego to evala sto /etc/profile kai doulevei...
> ...

 

Συμφωνώ, όλη τη δουλειά την κάνει το LC_COLLATE. Επιπλέον το πρόγραμμα του KDE δουλεύει μια χαρά για την αλλαγή του πληκρολογίου.

Συχγαρητήρια σε όσους ασχολήθηκαν με αυτό. Για την ώρα τα Locales τα έχω βάλει στο /etc/X11/Session/kde-3.1.4. Δοκίμασα να τα βάλλω στο /etc/env.d αλλά δε δούλεψε.

Αφού αποχτήσουμε το πρώτο Ελλήνικό HOw-TO (είμαι διατεθημένος να το μεταφράσω), μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε με τα υπόλοιπα.

Για Πχ, πώς μπορούμε να δούμε Ελληνικά mp3 στο XMMS;

----------

## Slammer

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Αφού αποχτήσουμε το πρώτο Ελλήνικό HOw-TO (είμαι διατεθημένος να το μεταφράσω), μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε με τα υπόλοιπα.
> 
> Για Πχ, πώς μπορούμε να δούμε Ελληνικά mp3 στο XMMS;

 

Το πρωτο πράγμα που χρειαζεσαι ειναι να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς ελληνικα στα filenames. Mε τα παραπάνω λογικά θα μπορείς να το κανεις αυτό.

Αν τωρα χρησιμοποιείς για τα MP3 ενα partition FAT32 (Απομεινάρι από την windows εποχη....  :Shocked:  ) θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις στο fstub την κωδικοποίηση των χαρακτήρων. (πχ σε εμενα ειναι το hda5...)

```

/dev/hda5 /win vfat user,auto,iocharset=iso8859-7,codepage=737,umask=000 0 0 

```

Αν βλέπεις και τα Ελληνικά στο FAT32 partition τότε απλά, το μονο που εχεις να κάνεις ειναι να πάς στο XMMS και στα οptions να δηλώσεις ένα font το οποίο σίγουρα ξέρεις ότι έχει Ελληνικά. 

Το 90% των προβλημάτων με τα Ελληνικά ξεκινούν από το ότι νομιζουμε ότι όλες οι γραμματοσειρές έχουν Ελληνικά.... Δυστυχώς μονο ελαχιστες εχουν....[/code]

----------

## Slammer

Ο Captain, εχει δίκιο!

Το gentoo σε αντιθεση με άλλες διανομες χρησιμοποιει την τεχνική αυτή στο env.d

Καλό ειναι αντι να κάνουμε κατευθείαν edit το /etc/profile (το οποίο ειναι ουσιαστικά το script που δημιουργει το /etc/profile.env απο τα αρχεια env.d) να προσθέσουμε στο directory env.d το αρχειο 99greek

```

LC_CTYPE=el_GR

LC_COLLATE=el_GR

```

με env-update όλα θα είναι ενταξει!

GENTOO WAY  :Laughing: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Poli orea, tha alakso to HOWTO, ala tha xrisimopiiso ena onoma pio logiko  :Wink: 

Min anisixite gia tin metafrasi tou protou howto... o Parapente kanei tin doulia  :Smile: 

----------

## MasterX

 *Slammer wrote:*   

>  *MasterX wrote:*   Αφού αποχτήσουμε το πρώτο Ελλήνικό HOw-TO (είμαι διατεθημένος να το μεταφράσω), μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε με τα υπόλοιπα.
> 
> Για Πχ, πώς μπορούμε να δούμε Ελληνικά mp3 στο XMMS; 
> 
> Το πρωτο πράγμα που χρειαζεσαι ειναι να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς ελληνικα στα filenames. Mε τα παραπάνω λογικά θα μπορείς να το κανεις αυτό.
> ...

 

Δυστυχώς δε δούλεψε. Πέρνω το ενοχλητικό μύνημα 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not mount device.
> 
> The reported error was:
> ...

 

Αν από την άλλη συμπεριλάβω μόνο το codepage=737 μπορεί να κάνει το partition mount χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά δε θα βλέπω τα αρχεία που είναι γραμμένα με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν έκανα compile τον kernel είδα την επιλογή για υποστήριξη filename στα Ελληνικά. Πίστευα ότι αυτό ήταν αρκετό, αλλά χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο.

----------

## parapente

Το iocharset θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Έλενξε αν στον πυρήνα σου έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την υποστήριξη για iso8859-7 στο Filesystems->Native Language Support.

----------

## MasterX

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Το iocharset θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Έλενξε αν στον πυρήνα σου έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την υποστήριξη για iso8859-7 στο Filesystems->Native Language Support.

 

Έχετε δίκιο. Όταν έκανα compile τον kernel, στο Filesystems->Native Language Support ειδα στην αρχή που έχει υποστήριξη Codepage 737 (Greek), χάρηκα και νόμισα ότι ήταν το μοναδικό, χωρίς να ψάξω όμως   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Πρέπει να ξανακάνω compile τον kernel και να συμπεριλάβω τα παραπάνω. 

Parapente, Slammer ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια

----------

## Deathwing00

Mproei kaneis na mou kanei mia lista me ti updates na kanw sto howto?

----------

## Slammer

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Mproei kaneis na mou kanei mia lista me ti updates na kanw sto howto?

 

To how-to μπορουμε να το ονομάσουμε "Greek language support in Gentoo" και να συμπεριλάβουμε και τα σχετικά με τα file-systems.

Αμεσα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε το τμήμα για την προσθήκη των LC_* τα οποία πρέπει να γινονται όπως είπαμε παραπάνω σε ενα αρχειο 99greek μεσα στο env.d, και όχι στο /etc/profile!

επίσης να βάλουμε και τις σωστές δηλώσεις για το συμβολο του euro ωστε να είμαστε πλήρεις....

MasterX, sorry που ξέχασα στην απάντηση μου τα σχετικά με τον πυρήνα!

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   Mproei kaneis na mou kanei mia lista me ti updates na kanw sto howto? 
> 
> To how-to μπορουμε να το ονομάσουμε "Greek language support in Gentoo" και να συμπεριλάβουμε και τα σχετικά με τα file-systems.
> 
> Αμεσα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε το τμήμα για την προσθήκη των LC_* τα οποία πρέπει να γινονται όπως είπαμε παραπάνω σε ενα αρχειο 99greek μεσα στο env.d, και όχι στο /etc/profile!
> ...

 

Loipon, to file na legete 'greekaccentsupport' anti '99greek'... 

to evro tha to prostheso

afta einai 2, tipota alo?

----------

## Deathwing00

Ελληνικά: http://hellas.homelinux.com/Gentoo/GAVH.7.html

English: http://hellas.homelinux.com/Gentoo/GAVH.UTF.html

----------

## bld

Μπράβω! Φοβερό το post. 

νομίζω ότι είναι όλοι καλυμένοι έτσι!   :Cool: 

keep up the good work!   :Very Happy: 

Μώλις ξεμπερδέψω θα αρχίσω κι εγώ τις μεταφράσεις.

----------

## Slammer

Το όνομα του αρχειου πρέπει να ξεκινά με ενα διψήφιο νούμερο με αυτό το τρόπο το script /etc/profile λαμβανει υπόψη του με τη σειρά τα διαφορα αρχειο στο env.d.

Διαβάζει δηλαδη πρώτα το αρχειο 00*, μετα το 01* (αν υπάρχει) κλπ...

βάζοντας μπροστά στο δικό μας κομάτι το πρόθεμα 99, εξασφαλίζουμε ότι οι δηλώσεις LC θα ληφθούν υπόψη τελευταίες. 

Ενα όνομα 99greek ή 99greeklocales ή κατι τετοιο ειναι καλό.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Το όνομα του αρχειου πρέπει να ξεκινά με ενα διψήφιο νούμερο με αυτό το τρόπο το script /etc/profile λαμβανει υπόψη του με τη σειρά τα διαφορα αρχειο στο env.d.
> 
> Διαβάζει δηλαδη πρώτα το αρχειο 00*, μετα το 01* (αν υπάρχει) κλπ...
> 
> βάζοντας μπροστά στο δικό μας κομάτι το πρόθεμα 99, εξασφαλίζουμε ότι οι δηλώσεις LC θα ληφθούν υπόψη τελευταίες. 
> ...

 

Εντάκσι! Όταν θα βρώ λίγο χρόνο θα το αλάκσω.

----------

## MasterX

Θα γίνω λίγο στριμμένος και παράξενος, Συγχωρέστε με.

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα ο τίτλος του HOW-TO απο "Τονισμένα Ελληνικά Φωνήεντα Howtο" να αλλάξει σε "Ελληνικά στο Gentoo"

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το HOW-TO παρουσιάζει όχι μόνο τον τρόπο για να μπορείς να τονίζεις τις λέξεις αλλά και πώς να γράφεις Ελληνικά

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Θα γίνω λίγο στριμμένος και παράξενος, Συγχωρέστε με.
> 
> Μήπως είναι καλύτερα ο τίτλος του HOW-TO απο "Τονισμένα Ελληνικά Φωνήεντα Howtο" να αλλάξει σε "Ελληνικά στο Gentoo"
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το HOW-TO παρουσιάζει όχι μόνο τον τρόπο για να μπορείς να τονίζεις τις λέξεις αλλά και πώς να γράφεις Ελληνικά

 

Elava diatages apo pano na valoume to HOWTO mesa sto localizxation guide pou tha etimasoume. Afto simenei oti osoi thelete na parete meros stis metafraseis, na pate kat'arxin sto TOPIC tis Omadas Metafrasis gia na arxisoume na kanonizoume.

----------

## parapente

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Θα γίνω λίγο στριμμένος και παράξενος, Συγχωρέστε με.
> 
> Μήπως είναι καλύτερα ο τίτλος του HOW-TO απο "Τονισμένα Ελληνικά Φωνήεντα Howtο" να αλλάξει σε "Ελληνικά στο Gentoo"
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το HOW-TO παρουσιάζει όχι μόνο τον τρόπο για να μπορείς να τονίζεις τις λέξεις αλλά και πώς να γράφεις Ελληνικά

 

Δεν γίνεσαι στριμμένος και παράξενος. Έχεις δίκαιο. Αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτό το κείμενο ήταν απλά πρώτη έκδοση ενός οδηγού ρυθμίσεων για το σύστημά σου ώστε να γράφεις ελληνικά. Κατά την γνώμη μου λείπουν πολλά περισσότερα από έναν σωστό τίτλο για να είναι έτοιμο για επίσημο post στο δίκτυο. Ίσως να φταίω και εγώ λίγο που με συνεπήρε η ακριβής μετάφραση του αγγλικού κειμένου σε κάνα δυο σημεία  :Razz:  . Πάντως είναι καλό να ακούμε απόψεις από όλους έτσι ώστε να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς το κειμενάκι.

----------

## MasterX

 *parapente wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ίσως να φταίω και εγώ λίγο που με συνεπήρε η ακριβής μετάφραση του αγγλικού κειμένου σε κάνα δυο σημεία  . Πάντως είναι καλό να ακούμε απόψεις από όλους έτσι ώστε να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς το κειμενάκι.

 

Σε αυτό το κλίμα θα ήθελα να πω ότι ίσως να είναι καλή ίδεα να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο και στα Αγγλικά. Πχ "Greek in Gentoo" (μεταφραση του Ελληνικου τίτλου στα Αγγλικά)

----------

## Slammer

Μια και αυτο το How-to θα συμπεριλαμβάνει όλα τα στοιχεια για Ελληνικά στο Gentoo, ο τιτλος του, για να ειμαστε και συμβατοι με τα άλλα κειμενα, θα μπορουσε να ειναι "Greek Language Support with Gentoo" ή "Greek Localization Guide"

Στο κειμενο πρεπει να συμπεριλάβουμε όλες τις λειτουργίες, από τον Πυρήνα, τα ελληνικά ονοματα αρχειων, Ελληνικά αρχεια μεσα από δίκτυο (NFS και Samba), Πληκτρολόγιο, Περιβάλλον, Κονσολα κλπ ωστε οποιος θέλει να εχει υποστηριξη να εχει όλες αυτες τις πληροφορίες μαζεμενες!

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Μια και αυτο το How-to θα συμπεριλαμβάνει όλα τα στοιχεια για Ελληνικά στο Gentoo, ο τιτλος του, για να ειμαστε και συμβατοι με τα άλλα κειμενα, θα μπορουσε να ειναι "Greek Language Support with Gentoo" ή "Greek Localization Guide"
> 
> Στο κειμενο πρεπει να συμπεριλάβουμε όλες τις λειτουργίες, από τον Πυρήνα, τα ελληνικά ονοματα αρχειων, Ελληνικά αρχεια μεσα από δίκτυο (NFS και Samba), Πληκτρολόγιο, Περιβάλλον, Κονσολα κλπ ωστε οποιος θέλει να εχει υποστηριξη να εχει όλες αυτες τις πληροφορίες μαζεμενες!

 

Min varate me tous titlous re, "Greek Localization Guide", aftos ta einai panw katw... afou sas ipa prin oti oti kaname mexri tora tha mpei mesa sto localization.

Oso gia to pws tha to etimasoume, min anisixite... to savato tha to kserete  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Paidia vriskome mprosta se ena megalo provlima. To LC_COLLATE, ama to valw LC_COLLATE=el_GR, tote den mporw na tonisw sta Ispanika. Ama valo LC_COLLATE=es_ES, tote den mporw na tonisw sta Ellinika. Ama valw LC_COLLATE=es_ES,el_GR i LC_COLLATE=el_GR,es_ES, tote tonizei mono tin proti glosa. 

TI NA KANW????????

----------

## MasterX

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Paidia vriskome mprosta se ena megalo provlima. To LC_COLLATE, ama to valw LC_COLLATE=el_GR, tote den mporw na tonisw sta Ispanika. Ama valo LC_COLLATE=es_ES, tote den mporw na tonisw sta Ellinika. Ama valw LC_COLLATE=es_ES,el_GR i LC_COLLATE=el_GR,es_ES, tote tonizei mono tin proti glosa. 
> 
> TI NA KANW????????

 

Μιας και η ρύθμιση του LC_COLLATE δε χρειάζεται επανεκκίνηση του υπολογιστή, δε νομίζω να είναι και πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Απλά, θα πρέπει κάθε φοράς να αλλάζεις την τιμή του LC_COLLATE.

Κουράγιο   :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   Paidia vriskome mprosta se ena megalo provlima. To LC_COLLATE, ama to valw LC_COLLATE=el_GR, tote den mporw na tonisw sta Ispanika. Ama valo LC_COLLATE=es_ES, tote den mporw na tonisw sta Ellinika. Ama valw LC_COLLATE=es_ES,el_GR i LC_COLLATE=el_GR,es_ES, tote tonizei mono tin proti glosa. 
> 
> TI NA KANW???????? 
> 
> Μιας και η ρύθμιση του LC_COLLATE δε χρειάζεται επανεκκίνηση του υπολογιστή, δε νομίζω να είναι και πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Απλά, θα πρέπει κάθε φοράς να αλλάζεις την τιμή του LC_COLLATE.
> ...

 

Kala, den katalaveneis oti prepei na kanw restart ta X kathe fora pou prepei na alaksw?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Slammer

Δεν χρειαζεται επανεκκινηση ο X server.

Αν θες ενα προγραμμα με ελληνικα τοτε:

LC_COLLATE=el_GR mozilla

τρεχεις mozilla με Ελληνικά, αντιστοιχα

LC_COLLATE=es_ES mozilla

με ισπανικά.

Φυσικά μπορείς να το βαλεις στο menu σαν δυο εγγραφες και να τρεχεις αυτο που θελεις......

Αντε να το κανεις αυτο στα Windows....  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Δεν χρειαζεται επανεκκινηση ο X server.
> 
> Αν θες ενα προγραμμα με ελληνικα τοτε:
> 
> LC_COLLATE=el_GR mozilla
> ...

 

Afto pou protineis s'emena den doulevei. Kai ola afta gia enan aplo logo, o X server idi exei ena LC_COLLATE, prepei na ton kaneis restart gia na parei ta kainourgia. Afto pou kaneis me to mozilla einai axristo, giati to mozilla travaei apefthias ap'ta X windows.

----------

## MasterX

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Afto pou protineis s'emena den doulevei. Kai ola afta gia enan aplo logo, o X server idi exei ena LC_COLLATE, prepei na ton kaneis restart gia na parei ta kainourgia. Afto pou kaneis me to mozilla einai axristo, giati to mozilla travaei apefthias ap'ta X windows.

 

Oxi, den prepei. Nomizw, sto diko moy systhma de xreiazetai arkei na tre3w env-update. Dhlwse to LC_COLLATE se arxeio mesa sto /etc/env_d

Ayto to exeis dokimaseis? An, nai tote den exw allh idea, sorry!!

----------

## Slammer

Το LC_COLLATE δεν εχει σχεση με τον X server, ειναι απλα μια μεταβλητή συστήματος, κανε export σε μια κονσολα και θα το δεις....

οποτε από shell αν τρεξεις ενα προγραμμα οριζοντας τη μεταβλητη, το προγραμμα θα δει τη νεα τιμή, οπως ακριβως οταν κανουμε στο Gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge foo

----------

## bld

an thelei kapios elliniko KDE den exei para na kanei

 export LINGUAS=el

 emerge kde-i18n

Epilekste ellinika sto control center  :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Kai fisika

```
# LINGUAS="en el es de" emerge kde-i18n
```

ama thelete perisoteres gloses.

----------

## Deathwing00

Kserei kaneis pws na energopiisw tous tonous kai sta ispanika kai sta ellinika? Varethika na kanw restart to X server kathe fora pou thelw na alaksw tin glosa!

----------

## pontifikas

Re paidia prosfata evala ton Xorg.Proxtes ekana anavathmisi se nea ekdwsh.

Apo ekeinh thn stigmh den mporw na grapsw Ellinika.Einai san na mhn doulevei to ctrl+shift.To config files einai OK(Ta idia me ta palia einai vasika) kai to .bashrc exei mono to 

LC_TYPE = el_GR

LC_COLLATE = el_GR.

Prosfata prospathisa na valw utf alla den epiase(egrafe pantws ellhnika me utf).Eixa allaxei to .bashrc alla twra to epanefera kai den doulevei.

Kamoia idea?

----------

## bld

 *pontifikas wrote:*   

> Re paidia prosfata evala ton Xorg.Proxtes ekana anavathmisi se nea ekdwsh.
> 
> Apo ekeinh thn stigmh den mporw na grapsw Ellinika.Einai san na mhn doulevei to ctrl+shift.To config files einai OK(Ta idia me ta palia einai vasika) kai to .bashrc exei mono to 
> 
> LC_TYPE = el_GR
> ...

 

den katalava telika ti egine, to bashrc alaje o ti xfree86cfg?

----------

## pontifikas

Loipon.To xkb einai broken sthn kainouria ekdosh tou xorg.

Gyrisa sthn palia.

Alla....

Akoma den doulevei  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

To koulo einai oti san root mporw na allaxw se ellhnika alla san xrhsths oxi.

Sto .bashrc mou san xrhsths exw aftes tis grammes

export LC_TYPE=el_GR

export LC_COLLATE=el_GR

I idies yparxoun kai sto /etc/profile

----------

